# Another bombed forcast for Xmas in CT.. Ugh



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Now it looks like its headed out to sea..
Unreal... More hype.. Than the let down.

Was supposed to snow a bit tonight (Wednesday) But of course gonna be nothing..


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Relax. I think you're speaking too soon. 

We could be in for it here......but I'm not going to hold my breath or even mention snow amounts.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Maleko;1164718 said:


> Now it looks like its headed out to sea..
> Unreal... More hype.. Than the let down.
> 
> Was supposed to snow a bit tonight (Wednesday) But of course gonna be nothing..


I know how ya feel. Its like getting a false boner.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

There is still the potential for a major snowstorm, but now the period of concern has been pushed back to Sunday night and Monday. The computer guidance models are forecasting a blockbuster of a coastal storm and are suggesting Connecticut will get at least some snow. However, there are still some big discrepancies among the models when it comes to the storm track. Thus, we can’t rule out heavy snow and gusty winds. We also can’t rule out a much lighter snowfall if the storm takes a more easterly track further away from the New England Coast. As new information comes in we will be sure to keep you updated. In any case, other than tonight’s snow showers, there should be no big weather problems through the daytime hours of Sunday


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

mjlawncare;1164780 said:


> There is still the potential for a major snowstorm, but now the period of concern has been pushed back to Sunday night and Monday. The computer guidance models are forecasting a blockbuster of a coastal storm and are suggesting Connecticut will get at least some snow. However, there are still some big discrepancies among the models when it comes to the storm track. Thus, we can't rule out heavy snow and gusty winds. We also can't rule out a much lighter snowfall if the storm takes a more easterly track further away from the New England Coast. As new information comes in we will be sure to keep you updated. In any case, other than tonight's snow showers, there should be no big weather problems through the daytime hours of Sunday


ya i debated to load the sander today incase we get ground cover. But decided not to..
if it does i guess ill be headed to the supply yard in the morning...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm well in the blue shaded area. We'll see what we'll see...

http://www.wral.com/weather/story/8815453/


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

im deffinitly ready for some snow too


----------



## cpmi (Dec 18, 2010)

I believe the only flakes to be seen with this weekend storm for my area of ct. will be the "used car salesmen" aka weathermen. Hope I'm wrong but just can't buy into the hype the last few years.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Maybe 1 inch or 2


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

The pattern has established itself- Cape Cod and SE Mass are the target zone for this winter similar to the Mid Atlantic last year. CT guys, its just not our year. Dissappointing.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Banksy;1164927 said:


> I'm well in the blue shaded area. We'll see what we'll see...
> 
> http://www.wral.com/weather/story/8815453/


As a Raleigh native, I predict a rain event at most for Raleigh.

I was hoping, still am, that Maryland gets hit as all of my current contracts, and plow, are up there waiting for me to hook back up and get to work.


----------



## cpmi (Dec 18, 2010)

FordFisherman;1167046 said:


> The pattern has established itself- Cape Cod and SE Mass are the target zone for this winter similar to the Mid Atlantic last year. CT guys, its just not our year. Dissappointing.


Yes-it does seem that this pattern that we are in is quite stubborn and very similiar to the one that kept us from getting the big storms the latter part of last year,especially here in south central ct. Hopefully it will change before winter is over but I have already resigned to the fact that we are not going to see much action this season. Just kills me to see the trucks,materials and equipment sitting costing instead of making money but its all part of the snowplowing business-always and expensive gamble.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Maybe it is time to spend the Winter down south


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

dutchman;1167164 said:


> Maybe it is time to spend the Winter down south


We may get a foot of snow. It's going to be a busy day tomorrow. 36 hours ago it was a trace - 2 inches.


----------



## cpmi (Dec 18, 2010)

Banksy;1169004 said:


> We may get a foot of snow. It's going to be a busy day tomorrow. 36 hours ago it was a trace - 2 inches.


And it can suddenly change back to that trace-2 inches. Stranger things have happened. Not liking how over confident all the weather guessers seem to be. Hope the guess holds true. Time will tell.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

The weather channel just said the track has shifted closer to the coast.

Like they say on the infomercials,"Actual results may vary."


----------

